# NBeener ... checking in ;-)



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi, LumberJocks !!!

It's been a while. I know.

I was hoping to update you all, and let you know that I'm settled … things are good … I'm setting up my new shop … and un-crating my SawStop.

Sadly, I can't say that. Well … I COULD, but …. ;-)

The bulk of the legal stuff is behind me. I was convinced to take a plea agreement, largely because neither my wallet nor my health could likely have endured a trial, and … the penalty for failure … may have been prison.

For never having done anything wrong, or having broken any laws.

The amazing bionic lenses … that allowed me to live a more full life ….










I can't wear, now. It's been months and months. The eye doctors have thrown everything they can at reducing the inflammation in my eyes, but … no response.

Another issue has cropped up-called "conjunctivochalasis." Essentially, the lower covering of my eyeballs … has bunched up like a pair of socks that have lost their elasticity. That COULD be ONE of the problems with the wear of my lenses.

There's a surgery for that, but … along with its inherent risks … nobody can say that it will solve the problems, and … it automatically means another six-week, $12,000, painful trip to Boston, to try to make new lenses that WILL fit-something that just isn't in me, now.

So … my armor is gone. The shields are down, Captain Kirk 

Picture waking up in a northern Minnesota winter's day, naked. No way to find or make clothing. The world is a harsh and physically dangerous place, and … you're not in any position to deal with it.

And … no lenses … means no woodworking. No way around that-at least, for now.

They're telling me that … this Colorado climate (altitude and dryness) won't work for me.

Air conditioned and heated environments … won't work for me.

My current plan … is a huge Hail Mary pass. My retired cousin and I are thinking of heading down to Central America, in the early spring.

Maybe spend six months … in warm, tropical climates. Skip the a/c. Explore that part of the world. Maybe meet some woodworkers … recup some of the serious financial losses … and … de-stress.

My wife and I … separated, now, by 80 miles … don't really talk about us, or the future. We'll just see which way the winds take me/us.

The Court ordered a psychological evaluation. Once the psychologist verified, with my attorney, that everything I said was true, he was horrified. He also agreed that I'm now suffering from Complex Post Traumatic Stress Disorder … and … insomnia.

But it isn't in me to chase down help for THAT, right now. I'm hoping that a TOTAL change of scenery … helps.

I still get FWW and "WOOD," at my ratty little hotel, and … still think about projects, my shop, and y'all … a lot. A couple of days, I've helped my brother with things like building a shed. Kept my hands in the wood, at least a little.

My health has been pretty unsteady. I'm currently on steroids and a month of pretty serious antibiotics for skin and sinus infections-infections that pretty much haven't released their grip, since all of this started.

I've learned something that … I already knew: the human spirit is amazingly strong, and amazingly resillient. When we tell ourselves that we CAN "stand it," or CAN "take more," ... I'm finding that … somehow … I can.

And, for now, that's going to have to be enough.

Just know that I miss you all. I miss my craft. I miss the camraderie of my fellow LumberJocks.

Heck … I miss a LOT of things LOL !

I'll try to pop in … at least once in a while. Promise.

All my best….
Neil


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

*GOOD to see you back!*

I have not read your long post… yet…

Just had to say…

Welcome Back & hope you're OK!

= = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = =

OK, I've read it…

Well, Neil, you ARE ALIVE and kicking and thinking good thoughts! 
It can always be worse…

I don't know if you're very religious… but… The Supreme Father (God) just may be the thing to turn to…
I know we're not supposed to talk about it, but maybe through PM's we could talk about it…(?)

I hope & pray that you can gradually get healed… one problem at a time, to eventually get better.

*Here is a good website...* after a little study and contacting the right people, it just MAY be what you're wanting to happen to you. If I were you, I'd sure give it the ole college TRY… I have seen many strange problems get completely CURED as the result of treatments found from some of the people associated with this group… Read, if you can.. and study the website… I feel very positive that you could be helped…

Watch ALL of the Shows… See link tabs across the top area…
... start with the Last show… coming forward…


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

I am so sorry to read this. I pray for some kind of solution to your eye problems and some return normalcy.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Holy crap Neil … i was honestly just digging through my old emails to see if i could find your address. Man, its good to hear from ya buddy. I hope that the worst is behind you now friend and you can move on with your life. You've once again found your sense of humor and thats wonderful. As always anything we / I can do for ya just holler. Take good care of yourself. BTW - the little guy in the avatar is mine, Nathan James, hes awesome.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

attitude neil

that's the ticket

good to hear from you again

old socks huh

here's to some new sheer stockings for ya


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Thanks for the update Neil. Glad to see that you have at least settled the legal issues at hand.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Good thoughts Neil 
All The Best


----------



## FirehouseWoodworking (Jun 9, 2009)

Good luck to you Neil. To badly quote FDR, "When you get to the end of your rope, tie a knot in it and just hang on."

Cheers!


----------



## SCR0LL3R (May 28, 2010)

I'm glad you have come to give us an update and am glad to hear that you are feeling at least a little better. I truly hope you can find the peace you need to be able to get your affairs back in order and surely a little more peace of mind will help your body to recover as well.

Good luck in whatever road you choose. Be sure to come back and post when you have the time. We all would like to hear that you are doing well


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

All I can say is that I'm sending my best thoughts your way.


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

You've been through so much Neil. I've been thinking about you and also wish you all the best. Thank you for letting us, your friends know how things are going. It sounds like you still have a road ahead, but it also seems like you are approaching it with a clear head. That's good. Take things one at a time, as they come to you. It is much easier to manage that way.

I wish you health, happiness and all the best for the future. Hang in there!

Sheila


----------



## LoneTreeCreations (May 27, 2010)

Hope the tropics are good you and you get your vision back. God's speed brother.


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

I hope things turn around for you soon..Karma will eventually work its way back around for you to the positive. All I can say is I feel for you my friend, and I hope that things get better for you as fast as possible..


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

Wish you the best. Have some ice cream and heal up.


----------



## stonedlion (Jan 12, 2011)

Good to see you back on LJ's Neil. 
Stay on the path, you will get back to where you want to be.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

I must have missed Neil's post about the onset of legal probs. Any help about a refferal?
I sure wish the NBeener all the very best. Sure seems like a Neil Bummer.
Bill


----------



## Gregn (Mar 26, 2010)

Good to hear from you Neil, thoughts and prayers go out to you. Take care.


----------



## Woodwrecker (Aug 11, 2008)

Have my fingers crossed that all your troubles, legal and medical are near an end.
Not having posted a project in the better part of a year, I figured you had phased out of the craft.
Good luck to you.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

HELLO HELLO NEIL  
glad to see you online again …. you and rastasaurous are missed 
many thoughts has gone your way ….thanks for the update

best wishes for you 
Dennis


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

I am wishing you all the best Neil.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Very good to hear from you Neil ,I've been thinking about you often and sent prayers your way. I hope only good enters your life from now on. It things don't work out down south check out southern Oregon we have a very mild climate. My best to you and yours.
God bless


----------



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

Good to see you back.


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

Welcome back - 
Hey if you are heading to central/south america looking for woodworkers -
Contact Michael Fortune. He is outside Ottawa. But he does a lot of stints in undeveloped areas and works with the local craftsmen to develop designs and tools to make furniture and such for the local market, so he may have some great contacts that you could slip in with during an extended stay down south.

All the best.


----------



## huff (May 28, 2009)

It's good to hear from you. Missed your humor and wit. I sure hope each day will be better now and you're on the road back. Keep us posted as often as possible.


----------



## joeob (Apr 14, 2009)

Neil. 
I am delighted thet you are back among us.
Hopefully you will have the new begining that you so richly deserve.
All the best for the future.
Joe.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Glad to see you back, Neil.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Good to her from you. I see you at least a a bit of your sense of humor left. That is, at least for me, a first and critical step. Glad to hear you legal issues are behind you. I have been wondering how things turned out. Good luck!


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

It's good to hear from you. You have been missed. I'm glad the bulk of your legal problems are behind you. Sounds like you are in a good state of mind and that is a wonderful thing. I hope only better days are in front of you and that your health returms you to your shop.

Until next time, take care!!!


----------



## KOVA (Nov 21, 2011)

*ME ALEGRA LEER TU COMENTARIO NEIL!!!!!!
TODO VA A MEJORAR PORQUE NO HAY OTRO CAMINO:
CUANDO TOCASTE EL FONDO, TE DAS IMPULSO Y HACIA 
ARRIBA DE NUEVO AMIGO ;-)
TE MANDO UN FUERTE ABRAZO DESDE ARGENTINA ;-D*


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

My friend

Keep your chin up

Where one sense fails, I hope the other senses carry you forward

All the best to you


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

Very good to hear from you Neil. Good news, bad news, different news. But it IS news. I hope the change will lift your health and your spirits.

When my boys took lots of Prednezone(a steroid), their demeanor swung more. Vitamin B helped calm that. Check with your Dr.

I wish you recovery Neil.


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

Thank you for taking time to give us an update. I know you are not where you want to be, but it IS a better place than a few months ago. I hope your trip south works out and gives even more improvement. It is good to hear of your positive outlook. Best wishes.


----------



## davidmicraig (Nov 21, 2009)

Naked is how we enter into the world and naked is how we are when we are born again. You are without obligations my friend. You can go anywhere now.

Wish you the best,

David


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

Glad to see you back Neil. Sounds like you've been through the mill.
Hope things start improving for you soon.


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

Welcome back Neil. We missed you… it was difficult not knowing what had happened. Look forward, not backward. If you end up in the Boston area for treatment, PM me and we'll get together.
Ellen


----------



## jeepturner (Oct 3, 2010)

Thanks for the update Neil. I don't get a lot of down time to read much on this site lately. I am glad that I got to this today. You are in my thoughts. I hope things are getting better and continue to improve. 
Keep up the updates, when you can.


----------



## BarbS (Mar 20, 2007)

Just saw your post Neil, and hope you'll check in again every once in a wile. Nice to hear in spite of all your troubles you can still help build a shed and "keep your hands in the wood" a little. Sounds like you're really being tested in this life. You're still here, so you must be a really strong person, probably without knowing it. I hope some little thing happens each day to keep pushing you forward. Best of luck to you, Lumberjock. And I REally hope you get to go to central America and de-stress!


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

(while its no "cure all") You should try an Earthing sheet for your bed. I have been using one for a week or so, it's been awesome.

An earthing sheet grounds you to the earth, thats it. the fabric is laced with fine copper wire that is plugged into the ground of your outlet (or a rod leading to the outside). it allows free electrons from the earth to flow into your body as you sleep. Exactly like walking barefoot outside! Something humans are completely deficient in (free electrons), or being grounded to the earth - we live in an insulated society. We almost never touch earth anymore. Free electrons neutralize the free radicals in your body (one of the main causes of inflammation). While you dont NEED an earthing blanket, you can simply walk barefoot outside and get the same results. Humans used to be grounded to the earth 24 hours a day. With the earthing blanket, you can be grounded for 8 hours as you sleep!

You should give it a shot. Like I said…its not a "cure all", just a nutrient most people are deficient in. You'll sleep better, and feel better! There are books out there about it as well if you want to read up on it - its something you'll never hear from an MD (its not a drug or a surgery)

Nice hearing from you! good luck


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Hi Neil , I've been wondering where you were. 
Thanks for the update on your life and your struggles. 
It's great to see the humor is still within you , despite everything else ! Laughter is the best medicine as they say : )

As Ellen has offered ,let us know if you come back to the Boston area , and we'll get together.
Best wishes on your journey into the future !! 
I hope you find Peace and Happiness where ever you go….and a little sawdust as well : )
Take care , my friend.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Neil, I've been on and off of LJs for days at a time for the last 2-1/2 months because of problems of my own but my problems pail in comparison to your problems. You seem to be trying your best to keep a positive attitude and I hope that things will start to look up for you. Just keep your chin up because there are a lot of people on here who really care about you.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

Thanks for posting this headsup… I haven't been around much lately so missed it until now.

As Ellen and Len said - our thoughts are with you and if you ever make it to Boston again we should definitely get together.

Keep up your spirits high, and the rest will follow (even if it seems at a slow rate… )


----------



## TK345 (Nov 5, 2010)

It's good to see karma and justice in the world come around to show the real Nbeener in his true colors. He sure has a lot of the folks here fooled but the people who were unfortunate enough to be his neighbors were terrified of Neil's regular dangerous and odd behavior.

Quote:
"and in an email, the HOA board president called him "an insistent and viral complainer that has brought stress and grief to an otherwise beautiful place."
/end quote

The people who had to live near Nbeener know the real story of a constant whiner, complainer and threatening individual that lived amongst them. Maybe $70,000 in legal fees will be punishment enough for Neil, I do not know. Prison would seem more appropriate for such a dangerous and dishonest man. Don't be fooled by the lack of knowledge by only hearing one side of the story. As the police and the courts have shown he is not the person some of you have been fooled into thinking he is.

TK


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

TK345,
No comment, though you make a good point. Internet cowboys are hard to predict, for sure…
Michael


----------



## IrreverentJack (Aug 13, 2010)

TK, Who are you in this story? Why should anybody think you are more honest than Neil? Do you have some actual news here (maybe a link), or have you been waiting 886 days to trash Neil on your first post? -Jack


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

I have known other people, and have even been the target myself to a lesser degree, of some the same type crap Neil has had to endure. I can tell you that if you ever get in that spot, you don't know how you would react. He may not have handled it properly, or he may be a victim. Don't really know. But I still wish him well.

I really feel sorry for anyone who has to deal with a HOA in any way. I don't think those things should be allowed to exist without some very close regulation and limitation. I'd rather live in Podunk than have someone, committee driven or not, tell me what I can and can't do with my own property.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

I don't know Jack, but suing your HOA within 6-months of moving in says a lot. My POA is giving me hell, but I am not harping on LJs to bail me out. Just sayin…


----------



## surfin2 (Oct 24, 2009)

Must be nice, all these bills, medical & legal & plus moving & who knows what else…
Then were un-crating a SAWTOP…
I already had my mind made up what he was all about 819 days ago I got private messages to prove just what BEENER IS ALL ABOUT…


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

surfin2,
So just what did the prosecutor have to say? Anything different than the press already shared?


----------



## surfin2 (Oct 24, 2009)

That's not what I was referring to…
Meaning this particular case…


----------



## TK345 (Nov 5, 2010)

TK, Who are you in this story? Why should anybody think you are more honest than Neil? Do you have some actual news here (maybe a link), or have you been waiting 886 days to trash Neil on your first post? -Jack

One would have to believe that Neil's so called "conspiracy" actually took place against him. The neighbor (victim) was in league with the other neighbors. They in turn were in cahoots with the HOA and its president and of course the police and the District Attorney were somehow tied into the complex conspiracy along with Neil's own Lawyer. Then it was just a piece of bad luck that Neil drew a corrupt Judge that had it in for him down at the court house. That information all came from Neil's mouth. Can you say far-fetched? Or Neil is guilty as charged and he convinced his good forum buddy (s) to take up his claims based only upon the yarns that he had spun (some sent him money). Then he pleaded guilty to charges.

It is a known fact that the more complex a theory of conspiracy is the less likely it is to have taken place. Do you believe that Neil wasn't out in his front yard with a firearm menacing his neighbors? The police along with several officer's reports (a SWAT team no less) plus the District Attorney along with Neil's own Lawyer and the so called corrupt Judge would all disagree with you. They also know the truth as they reviewed the evidence against Neil plus heard and read witness statements both verbal and written. Where did you get the information that you stand by..an internet forum as told by the perpetrator and maybe a couple of short reports form a small periodical which may or may not be accurate? It is much more likely that Neil and his claims of a conspiracy against him are a tall tale told to and repeated by people who have based their opinions off of online interaction with Neil or second or third-hand information posted to an internet forum. Just sayin..


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

TK345,
You appear to be just another alter-ego of someone who refuses to take their OWN accountability. BTW, so that you don't get too confused about this, the unpredictable "Internet Cowboy" I refer to above is YOU.

You can go back to hiding now… buh bye bye.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Catfish anyone? +1 Mike.


----------



## CL810 (Mar 21, 2010)

TK never did answer the question. And I'd like to know, why now? 880+ days later. WTH?


----------



## IrreverentJack (Aug 13, 2010)

I think Mike nailed it here with the "alter-ego" scheme. I was hoping for some news about Neil. I don't believe Neil handled his situation perfectly (I could join that club too). I do believe that Neil's HOA didn't respond to his barking dog complaint justly and things spiraled down from there. Ironic that TK bemoans "buddies" relying on "second or third-hand information posted to an internet forum" as he slams Neil with his unsubstantiated BS. Just sayin..,


----------



## RockyTopScott (Nov 16, 2008)

Neil Brooks, aka NBeener, and I had many banters within these forums, not always seeing eye to eye, but it was just that, banter.

I also had private email conversations with Neil and he is a good man that was put in a bad situation.

Unless you know first hand what Neil went thru you should really just STFU.


----------



## jm8 (Jan 26, 2012)

Best of luck with everything Neil. Pulling for you.


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

Coming up on almost four years now but just wanted to see how Neil is doing? I did see he posted something unrelated about a year ago but I suspect I'm not the only one wondering how things are going now.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

*Hey Neil!*

Just to let you know…

*You are STILL in our Prayers!*

*If you can,* please give us an Update… OK?


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

A LumberJock reached out to me and let me know about this "TK345" person.

[Did I ever tell you how wonderful you all are ?]

I think you all just met one of my former neighbors !!!

Coincidentally, a friend recently helped me pull together a couple of specific files that easily put to rest everything this "TK345" person said.

Want to see what happened-who said what ? It's all here:

http://nbeener.blogspot.com/2017/01/if-you-arent-familiar-with-my-story.html

If you follow the link back to the original story, you'll see updates on my health. Not good. I'm in pretty big trouble now. Still dreaming of another house, another shop, and a trip back to my functional life, but … the dream is starting to fade.

I miss you all. I miss you … my shop … woodworking … all of it.

For any who take the time to look at ANY of these files … you have my eternal thanks. I never did ANYTHING to ANYBODY. The proof is ALL … right in those files. It's time to name names, and to let people know exactly what these people did to me.

If anybody's willing to help by sharing my story on social media … you'd have my eternal gratitude for that, too.

Neil


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Hey DUDE!

Thank you for checking back in!

I've been praying you a lot!!

You have to be getting BETTER!!

Check-in more often, OK?

Will continue prayers!!


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

good to see you are on the feet Neil 
just checking in myself the other day after nearly four years 
but have followed Lj on a very old phone not able to comment on things 
but none the less I have thought of you all and how you have it

have a great year foks

Dennis


----------



## IrreverentJack (Aug 13, 2010)

Neil, Thought you might've reacted to a few of your Fort Collins difficulties like I would have (badly). After reading your blog I'm convinced you are kinder, more patient and way more polite than I could ever be. The officials involved and your former West Vine neighbors should be ashamed of themselves. -Jack


----------

